# Medal of Honor



## Perseus (Aug 3, 2003)

Will Medal of Honor run smoothly with no choppiness with a 64 meg video card? Also, for those who have the game, what do you think of it?


----------



## Trip (Aug 3, 2003)

No choppiness or little choppiness?
I'm not 100% sure but it'll run at an "acceptable" speed.

It tried running it on my Rage 128 Pro and it sucked quite bad.


----------



## ex2bot (Aug 3, 2003)

I am trying to finish it on hard level  on my 800 mHz iMac (G4) with 256 megs of memory and a 32 meg GeForce4 card. 

It runs fine IN WIDESCREEN!! 1440x900 with about medium detail. I had to tinker with the graphic settings to make it always run smoothly.

I did just upgrade my memory to 768megs. That will probably allow me to up the detail.

So, short answer, yes. It will run very well on a system with 64 mb 3d graphics.

Doug


----------



## ex2bot (Aug 3, 2003)

BTW, for fun I also tried it on my iBook 500 with 8 meg Rage 128 gfx.

At 640 x 480 and detail set mostly to low, it is quite playable. Surprisingly! I didn't know it would even run until I just happened to look at the box again.

Doug


----------



## monktus (Aug 3, 2003)

Fine on my 32mb Radeon. Not the highest settings but it plays well enough.


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 3, 2003)

cool i think i am going to get it too once it goes down to $19.99.  50 bucks is too much for a game that old, i think


----------



## Arden (Aug 4, 2003)

Is the 64 MB card in the G4 or the 6500?   64 MB is fine, especially if you have lots of RAM.

As for the quality of the game, Battlefield: 1942 is better, but it's PC only.  MOH:AA is still an excellent game, and you will probably greatly enjoy it.


----------



## THEMACER (Aug 4, 2003)

Hey anyone want to mac a macosx clan in moh? We prob would kill alot what ya think  guys? Im playin on the spearhead demo


----------



## Perseus (Aug 4, 2003)

I need to buy a new video card first (would 64 megs be enough for MOH?), and then the game, and then I'll play MOH


----------



## THEMACER (Aug 5, 2003)

It runs at around 40fps in my ibook, with the 32mb video card so 64mb should be fine. Anyone else up for it?


----------



## ex2bot (Aug 6, 2003)

Perseus,

I didn't look at your system specs. Dual 500 mHz processor. Get the patch(s)! It will make it run (better or perhaps just run in the first place) on your dual processor machine.

Should run well at lower resolutions.

Doug


----------



## cockneygeezer (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Perseus _
> *Will Medal of Honor run smoothly with no choppiness with a 64 meg video card? Also, for those who have the game, what do you think of it? *




Medal of Honor will run perfectly on a 64MB, that is if the graphic settings are on medium.

You can have the some of the settings on high, but for lighting and smoke effects, it's recommended that you use medium.

I have a PB15 DVI 64MB VRAM and Medal of Honor runs a dream on the thing. The gig of RAM also helps.

Also the game is excellent game play and the game is even better when playing other players on the net. 5/5. Best £35 I ever spent.

Haven't bought Spearhead yet, but the reviews for this game are not encouraging. Alot of users have complained about graphic realted problems, saying that even with the same settings, the game is choppy. I have to agree. I have played the demo and the game was choppy, hence why I haven't rushed out to buy it.

Hope it helps...


----------



## Arden (Aug 7, 2003)

You will get this game, and you will enjoy it!  You will also start a Mac users-only clan, and it will be successful!  Do you hear me?  Do you _understand_ me, soldier?!


----------



## Perseus (Aug 7, 2003)

I was really hoping that  I could put settings higher than medium on a 64 meg video card.  I mean on my G4, with 384 megs of RAM and a 64 meg video card I would expect to be able to play Medal of Honor decently.


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 7, 2003)

has anyone seen the new upcoming Medal of Honor   http://www.eagames.com/official/moh/risingsun/features.jsp  it looks awesome, i wonder how long it will take to be ported to mac  it still looks sweet, at least the quicktime movie of the cutscenes, i wonder what the mac requirements will be???


----------



## Arden (Aug 7, 2003)

If it's an expansion, it shouldn't take much more than the store release of MOH:AA.  If it's a sequel, it'll probably take a lot more power to run.

Perseus:  Get the game, try it, and see what works.  If you have to run it on medium settings, fine; the bottom line is that you can play it and enjoy it.  With 64 MB of VRAM, I doubt you need to set it to medium anyway; if so, that is a bad porting job and should be done better the next time around.


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 7, 2003)

i couldnt tell what by the site, it said that they created a new engine just for MoH so maybe it is a new game...drool...


----------



## ex2bot (Aug 8, 2003)

Perseus,

Your slower cpu and hard drive will hold you back a bit. Consider hard drive, cpu, video card, system bus, processor caches, and memory. 

Still, it's a very nice looking game and innovative in a few ways. Probably the biggest highlight is when you get to storm the beach at Normandy. Nasty!

My quibble is closer to the end where, if you are seen and they trip the alarm, baddies come after you, with unlimited backups until the alarm is off. Unlimited? No fair!

Also, unless you have amazing reflexes (or no life) think twice about playing in the hardest mode (hard, I think, easy, medium, hard). 

It's taken me months and I'm still not quite finished. 

Doug

EDIT: I just remembered. . . It runs quite a bit faster in OS 9. I can max out almost everything in OS 9.


----------



## Arden (Aug 9, 2003)

nb, which MOH?  I'm sure they built their engine for MOH:AA from the foundation, but the expansion(s) are based on the same engine and do not require a rewrite.


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 9, 2003)

oops i misread the EA site, it just says "new 3d technology...." not engine

http://www.eagames.com/news/mohpa_080703.jsp?src=11hmer2g1000gnonenone


----------



## Dime5150 (Aug 10, 2003)

All I know is that Spearhead is utter garbage for the mac. Graphics problems, red lines on things , glitching, its horrible. Some levels in single player I cannot even play because it is so choppy. A tank scene is not playable, but in AA the game is perfectly fine. I don't get it. OH and i have a 466mhz G4 with 896mgs of ram and geforce2MX.


----------



## Arden (Aug 10, 2003)

It's because you need a 1.8 Ghz G5. 

It sounds like they didn't do a very good job of porting Spearhead.  Write them feedback until they release a patch.  Or look for a patch, and if it doesn't help, write them for another one.


----------

